# New 24-fret PRS SE Customs



## atimoc (Nov 2, 2008)

These look pretty sharp, I wonder what the upper fret access is like though. 

















Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 24 Electric Guitar Features:
* Body: Mahogany back with maple top & flame maple veneer
* Neck: 25" scale length maple 24-fret neck with rosewood fretboard and moon inlays
* Neck carve: wide thin
* Hardware: Gold PRS designed tremolo
* Gold PRS designed tuners
* Electronics: PRS designed treble and bass humbucking pickups
* Volume and tone control with 3-way toggle pickup selector

I'm not seeing the gold hardware though 
Buy Paul Reed Smith SE Custom 24 Electric Guitar at Musician's Friend


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not very fond of that shape as a flat-top. I wonder if they'll make 24 fret versions of the SE singlecuts. I love those.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice! I have the SE Paul Allender because prior to this, it was the only SE with 24 frets, a wide thin neck & trem. I'm very interested in these!


----------



## giannifive (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh man, right after I got a 22-fret PRS SE!

That's alright, though. I've got the SE Custom Semihollow, whose tone more than makes up for the missing two frets.


----------



## Harry (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks alright


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 3, 2008)

Yum!!


----------



## abyssalservant (Nov 3, 2008)

brutal heel.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice, I just wish it wasnt a flat top...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2008)

Man those look pretty nice.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 3, 2008)

looks ok, but nothing special to be honest


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2008)

Apophis said:


> looks ok, but nothing special to be honest





I went to the Creationfest Tour yesterday (yeah, I know. ) and PRS was sponsoring that thing...

That place was packed to the friggin' teeth with custom shop PRS'. After seeing the fit and finish on their higher end stuff, it's kind of an embarrassment how simple they make their SE series.

I understand it's their budget line but they make those thing practically feature-less. I'd still consider buying one, though.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Nov 3, 2008)

much rather shell out for the use customs.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 3, 2008)

The heel is intended to eliminate dead spots on the higher part of the neck, I believe. Supposedly, older PRS guitars without the big heel had problems with that, though I never noticed it on the ones I played. More mass on the higher part of the neck is generally a good idea, though.

And the heel isn't that bad for access--it's still better than a Les Paul, for example.

BTW, it's about time that PRS put 24 frets on the SE line. That was one of the original selling points about PRS over Gibson, way back in the day.


----------



## darren (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the SE Customs. The Singlecut SEs look great, because they have that slightly arched top, but the flat-top Customs with the zebra pickups just look cheap to me.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 3, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm not a big fan of the SE Customs. The Singlecut SEs look great, because they have that slightly arched top, but the flat-top Customs with the zebra pickups just look cheap to me.



I agree. PRS must do it as a way to distinguish the SE line from the U.S. guitars, since it isn't that big a deal to cut a carved-top body once the CNC parameters are set. But it does look kinda cheap, especially compared to all of the carved-tops that Schecter and ESP LTD produce in the same price range.


----------



## darren (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's probably a deliberate move to make them less desireable. I suspect they're doing the same with the ugly pickguard on the SE Custom Semi-Hollow, yet the SE Custom Semi-Hollow Soapbar doesn't have it. They also discontinued the SE Standard, which i suspect may have been eating into sales of their lower-end USA guitars.

I'm just waiting for them to ugli-fy the SE Singlecut, which i think is a really great-looking guitar and an excellent buy.


----------



## giannifive (Nov 3, 2008)

darren said:


> I'm not a big fan of the SE Customs. The Singlecut SEs look great, because they have that slightly arched top, but the flat-top Customs with the zebra pickups just look cheap to me.



Agreed. They look very cheap. But have you ever played one? My SE semi-hollow is a tone monster (if you're into that fluid, thick Holdsworth tone).


----------



## darren (Nov 3, 2008)

I've played a lot of the SEs. The SE Singlecut is my music store "go-to" guitar when i'm trying out amps and stuff. I know (and like) how they play and how they sound, so it's a good consistent point of reference.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 3, 2008)

well in a stroke of genius somebody decided to at least give them intonatable bridges.


----------



## Jonny (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it just me or does the black one look like the whole neck and pickups/bridge have shifted down and to the right a bit?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks good.. but maybe a little overpriced. I mean, they didn't give the top any arch whatsoever and this shape doesn't really work as a flattop.
Plus, if you are planning on making this a real performer, you're gonna have to invest in new pickups and some locking tuner. I'd rather spend 650 on a Schecter or LTD


----------

